# 50mm f/1.8 STM photos I could not obtain with my 50mm f/1.8 II copies



## pj1974 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello CR Friends

Here are some photos that I have taken in recent weeks with my 50mm STM. That is, these images were taken in challenging lighting, using quite bright apertures. Aperture between f/2.2 and f/2.8. After all – who buys a bright normal prime to exclusively take photos stopped down…….? Anyone? ???

As I have written here on CR in another post – I obtained my 50mm STM here in Adelaide, Australia - at a great price a few months ago. I was the first person to buy this lens from that bricks-and-mortar camera shop – this being the largest specialist photography store here. I have bought quite a few items from them over the years, and the salesman gave me a good deal for that reason. In my previous post about the 50mm STM, I listed the pros I really like about this lens: great image capability from f/2.5 onwards, AF being fast, silent, accurate and consistent, appreciated decent close MFD, build quality good, smoother bokeh, etc.

Over a number of years, I owned two copies of the 50mm f/1.8 II. The first copy had a front focus issue – and I found the AF be plagued with inconsistency and inaccuracy issues. I exchanged that lens for another (back when I lived in Europe). The second did not have the same front focus issue, but AF was still inconsistent and inaccurate – on both my 350D and 7D. So I sold that lens some years back.

Anyway, on to the photos. The photos I am sharing here are ones that I think turned out ‘all right’. I was asked to take photos at my sister-in-law’s 40th birthday the other weekend… it was in a very low light environment (indoors, on a cloudy winter day). I also am including a few photos of my step-children at home and outside, that I took a few weeks earlier (those photos are some of the first images I took with this lens). 

So one thing I am happy about is that I believe these are decent photos that are there to relive / share happy memories. Additionally, what also makes me smile is that I would have been *unable* to obtain these images with the 50mm f/1.8 II lens on either of my Canon DSLRs with any great predictability. The reason is that, like many others, I found the 50mm f/1.8 II’s AF to be inaccurate and inconsistent. Ok… so I would occasionally get a stunning photo at apertures between f/1.8 and f/3.5 – but it often involved an element of ‘luck’- i.e. that the lens actually decided to ‘get it right’ – rather than I used other prime lenses in AF mode – e.g. the Canon 100mm macro f/2.8 USM and the Canon 85mm f/1.8 – and both these lenses had both more consistent and more accurate AF than the 50mm f/1.8 II.

However since my purchase of the STM version shooting with a 50mm prime has been a much more pleasant, fun and enjoyable experience.  I am really happy with the 50mm f/1.8 STM’s AF – it is quicker (and much quieter) – but most importantly even in low light or with low contrast situations – it does a much better job of AF. I applaud Canon for making this very affordable 50mm which can gives great images from f/2.5 onwards. I really like the 50mm FoV on my APS-C cameras, being similar to a 80mm focal length on a 35mm format camera body. 

Has anyone else had the same experience with the recently released 50mm STM? That is - finding the improved usability of the 50mm STM (particularly in terms of AF ability over the 50mm f1.8 II) – to now open up new realms of fun and possibilities? Please share your thoughts, experiences, feedback – and any reflections on what I have written here.

Please feel free to post / share / upload your photos to this thread… I would also be very interested to hear other user experiences from those who have owned the 50mm f/1.4 “USM” (which is not true ring type USM… with its AF known to break!) I look forward to Canon potentially producing another 50mm prime (e.g. potentially a non-L, 50mm f/1.4 - f/2 USM lens - possibly with IS... now THAT would be great!) 8) But that's another story and shall be told another time!

Looking forward to reading the responses! Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2015)

The issue with the older 50mm lenses was the variability from lens to lens. I've had 68 or more of the 50mm f/1.8 lenses, and only one really stood out for me, it was one of the 4 or so version I lenses made in Japan. I was sorry after selling it.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue with the older 50mm lenses was the variability from lens to lens. I've had 68 or more of the 50mm f/1.8 lenses, and only one really stood out for me, it was one of the 4 or so version I lenses made in Japan. I was sorry after selling it.



Thanks for replying....

68 (or more!) copies of the 50mm f/1.8 lenses... wow, that is indeed quite a few, Mt Spokane!

I had hoped that my first 50mm f/1.8 II was a lemon, and I would get a much better focusing second copy... but alas, that was not to be.

There are several people who preferred the version I to the version II - but I doubt many will now either over the STM!

Regards

Paul


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue with the older 50mm lenses was the variability from lens to lens. I've had 68 or more of the 50mm f/1.8 lenses, and only one really stood out for me, it was one of the 4 or so version I lenses made in Japan. I was sorry after selling it.


I only tried once and never after. But with the new 50mm 1.8 STM I can way better results


----------



## mistaspeedy (Aug 9, 2015)

I have the 50mm F1.8 II and the new 50mm F1.8 STM, and shoot with an ancient Canon 20D.

The STM is a huge improvement in autofocus accuracy and consistency. My copy of the 50mm F1.8 II was just terrible... it managed to miss focus on the faraway horizon when shooting at F8 ! (let alone close up at wide apertures). I guess it was a frontfocusing issue.

I can now focus in low light, and everything is just sharper. Manual focusing is a lot better too, much easier to fine tune even though it is focus-by-wire.
I definitely recommend it to anyone who has the 50mm F1.8 II and wants to upgrade... for the autofocus accuracy alone it is worth it.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for starting this topic, PJ. I've been thinking about picking up one of these lenses to use on my T5i as a portrait lens. (I already have a 50 1.2 L, but it kind of overwhelms the little Rebel body.)

And since it is so inexpensive, I could also use it on the old T2i that I keep around for use in dirty or dangerous (to the camera) conditions.

I accidentally found out that the 85 F/1.8 makes a pretty good portrait lens on the APS-C bodies and that makes me want to see if I would enjoy a 50mm as well.


----------



## nc0b (Aug 10, 2015)

I think you selections of depth of field are excellent. Not paper thin and distractingly blurry on portions of the faces that were not you prime focus. I don't happen to own a 50mm lens, but it looks like the STM would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Zv (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a good play about with my 50 STM on the 6D over the weekend. I totally agree with pj1974 that the lens is a huge improvement and takes lovely pictures. The AF is quite consistent. I AFMA'd it using focal which gave a result of +2 which is pretty good. It also focuses pretty quick and makes up its mind with no hunting. I really love it at f/2.8 but it does pretty well at wider apertures. 

Best bang for buck lens I ever bought.


----------



## Luds34 (Aug 13, 2015)

Good to hear, I've been tempted to pick one up to use as my "85mm" lens on the M. Throw in the 22mm and that's a nice little kit.


----------



## Zv (Aug 14, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Good to hear, I've been tempted to pick one up to use as my "85mm" lens on the M. Throw in the 22mm and that's a nice little kit.



Watch out though as the AF is extremely slow when used with the EF-EF-M adaptor. The image quality is great but trying to get pictures of anything that moves is frustrating at best. 

Just to clarify the AF on other cameras such as the 6D is fine.

Really wish we could get a small EF-M 50 1.8 which would go well with the recent M3's improved AF speed and give a very decent portrait / people option.


----------

